# Cheat OS fingerprinting



## yavuzg (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi,

I need an os fingerprint cheater. I found ippersonality but it is written for linux.

I couldn't find any equivalent of ippersonality. In addition, I think porting ippersonality to freebsd is not an easy task, even it is possible. 

Is there a freebsd tool to cheat nmap os fingerprinting? If not, what do you think about implementing freebsd equivalent of ippersonality? 


// I hope this is the right place to ask


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10944


----------



## yavuzg (Feb 5, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10944



protecting and cheating have different meanings.
If you protect against fingerprinting you create difficulties for scanners to determine your underlying OS.
On the other hand cheating means that you have a freebsd machine and you want it to look like a windows xp sp2 from the view of scanners. Cheating don't blocks scanners it gives wrong information. Thus your link does not help me,

thanks..


----------

